# Article about Loudspeaker and Room Interaction



## yphs_mst (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi All,

I have been reading passively and seldom reply in forums, but I would like to share an article about loudspeaker and room interaction. It contains several pictures to help visualize/illustrate some acoustical phenomenon. Hope this is useful. Download link: http://www.hxaudiolab.com/uploads/2/5/5/3/25532092/small_room_and_loudspeaker_interaction.pdf. In case the link doesn't work, it can be downloaded from here: http://www.hxaudiolab.com/publications.html.

Have a good weekend everyone!

Hadi


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link Hadi, it combines a lot of information about speaker/room interactions in a reasonable space.


----------

